# spool holder



## willfishforfood (Feb 6, 2010)

Well my family more or less told me to get lost and no we arn't holding the spools for all those reels so I replaced them.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 7, 2010)

Great Work!! Probably heavy enough to that it won't turn over?


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks awesome! Nice job man!


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 7, 2010)

I need one those ....My bride getting tired of the pencil in the spool thing says the pressure breaks her :lol: nails......JIGGY


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 9, 2010)

^^^^ Everyone runs for cover hen they see me come in the house with new spools in hand, and a pencil. LOL I might have to give this one a try.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work, I bought one of them cheap berkley spooling stations, with a line stripper for like 30.00 bux, It has been worth every penny so far..


----------



## poolie (Feb 9, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Nice work, I bought one of them cheap berkley spooling stations, with a line stripper for like 30.00 bux, It has been worth every penny so far..



I just pulled mine out of the box today. I need to re-spool about 9 reels and I'm tired of holding the pencil between my toes. Glad to hear it's worthwhile.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Nice work, I bought one of them cheap berkley spooling stations, with a line stripper for like 30.00 bux, It has been worth every penny so far..


That's what I've been using too... go ahead and splurge for the Lithium AA Batteries... you'll be glad you did if you ever have to respool out on the water like I had to a couple weeks ago and the battery decided to die. Those Skeet Reese Revos literally hold close to 200 yards of line - and dang if it don't take a long time to pull that much out. I finally got tired of pulling and put on 1/2 sinkers and just kept casting to get the line out... only bad part was pulling all of that line back up because I don't leave big pieces like that in the lake


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> I need one those ....My bride getting tired of the pencil in the spool thing says the pressure breaks her :lol: nails......JIGGY




:lol: 



I normally use two kitchen chairs that are backed close together, then tape (blue painters tape) the pencil between the chair backs (near the top), and wind away


----------

